
Ryan Bates Is Back on Twitter - yagudaev
https://twitter.com/rbates/status/581124152511229953?lang=en
======
jonnynezbo
Followup tweet from Ryan: "Thanks for the warm welcomes everyone. So many that
you crashed my Twitter client."

------
yagudaev
I am wondering when we will see the next episode of RailsCasts air :)

------
ch4s3
This is great to hear!

